# URL Rewrite mit "echtem" GET-Parameter "?x=y"



## TOMahawk85 (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit URL-Rewrite-Regeln, von denen ich leider wenig bis keine Ahnung habe und bei dem mir Google auch keinen Schritt weitergeholfen hat.

Folgendes soll geschehen:
Die Url mit "abc.de?cat=xxx&page=yyy&tab=zzz" soll umgewandelt werden in "abc.de/xxx/yyy/zzz". Das funktioniert auch. Allerdings möchte ich, dass man zusätzliche "echte" Get-Parameter auslesen kann, also z.B. "abc.de/xxx/yyy/zzz?n=123".
Und das unabhängig davon, ob due Url "abc.de", "abc.de/xxx", "abc.de/xxx/yyy" oder "abc.de/xxx/yyy/zzz" lautet.

Meine .htaccess sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
RewriteEngine On

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)$ index.php?cat=$1 [L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)$ index.php?cat=$1&file=$2 [L]

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)/([^/]+)$ index.php?cat=$1&file=$2&tab=$3 [L]
```

Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus für (wahrscheinlich sehr simple) Lösungsvorschläge.


----------



## schroederwiederkanzler (7. Juli 2018)

Einfach hinter alle deine RewriteRules das Flag QSA setzen, also bspw.:

RewriteRule ^([^/]+)/([^/]+)/([^/]+)$ index.php?cat=$1&file=$2&tab=$3 [L,QSA]


----------

